# New wine room build - planning



## brewbush

So I am considering making a room in my basement into a wine cellar. Right now my wine is on metal racks in a basement room, temps however are usually 65-72 year round...humidity 50% at most. I had a wine enthusiast wine fridge for 300 bottles that recently crapped out, so instead of replacing it I was thinking of taking my time and redoing this part of my house. I have tried to read as much as I can online and the forum. 


My first step would be to obviously remove everything here, it is my wife's craft/storage room.






Walls:
The room is irregularly shaped. The room sits below ground. The window looks out at ground level, this wall is likely drywall with concrete behind it. I may remove the wall in front of the closet to open up the area a bit more. The 2 side walls are 4 inch studs, and the wall opposite the outer wall has metal studs..about 3.5 -4 inch. Ceiling is 8'3". In the pictures near the entry door there are ducts, would those need to be moved since they run directly through the first part of the room? I would then reinstall green board.

The shape would be slightly irregular. The main room without the entry way area is 9ft by 17ft.
If I utilize the closet space this adds an additional 7.5ft x 3.25ft.
Total square footage is about 195 ft2










Insulation:
I can not find insulation that fits 4 inch studs that is better then r-15. I assume I would have to get the spray closed cell insulation for best results. I would probably still vapor barrier the perimeter prior to insulation in case I have to use batting material.

Floor:
This I am not sure about. My entire basement has linoleum tiles throughout. Underneath is concrete. Would I have to pull up the floor tiles to make sure to seal the concrete for the room? I have not decided on what my flooring will be.

Cooling:
I am hoping I can use a through the wall cooler in place of the window.



This is just a start, but right now I have a little over 1000 bottles both homemade and commercial and I need to get them protected in some way.


----------



## Ajmassa

Awesome! I enjoy seeing a plan come together from the brainstorming stage to the finished product. Will this be a cellar or a winemaking room as well? More
Metal racks or built-ins? 
The insulation- I guess it depends on what you intend. A constant 55° all year? 
Depending on how close the studs are to the concrete behind it, you might get lucky with a couple extra inches between. If so then u could fit r-19. With a vapor barrier + r-19 would be plenty. (I'm not a fan of the spray insulation. Expensive and It closes off all the bays and locks in all your electric making for a huge hassle if access is needed later for anything. Murphy's law. Plan for it!)
Closet? I'd remove that yesterday and utilize every area I could if possible. And use shelving units and cabinetry for storage. That is, If life allows. That's a pretty filled room currently. 
Finish Flooring-compared to everything else that'd be last of my concerns. If your on a good slab and don't take in rain water ever than you could do anything you wanted. Also would be the last thing done- but..
I'd chop it up! I always pictured a center floor drain possibly ran to a sump pump as well as much needed large sink area in my future wine room project. Just a few months away ! 
If your tiling then a floor drain can be incorporated nicely within a mosaic type centerpiece. Don't start talking about some lame "budget" nonsense now. Go Big! 
Good luck. Big, small or in between it's fun and exciting to figure out a plan for a new cellar or winery room and put it into action.


----------



## brewbush

I may start with my current amazon metal racks, have 7 of them. Then eventually buy some built in kits to install.

Yes for the 55-ish, at least hoping.

For the flooring, I wasnt sure if I even needed to rip up the existing tile or hope that it would be good enough in the wine room?


----------



## AZMDTed

Sounds like a great project, have fun. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ajmassa

brewbush said:


> I may start with my current amazon metal racks, have 7 of them. Then eventually buy some built in kits to install.
> 
> Yes for the 55-ish, at least hoping.
> 
> For the flooring, I wasnt sure if I even needed to rip up the existing tile or hope that it would be good enough in the wine room?



With no plumbing I don't see a need to rip it and would just be an added expense. Removing the closet would expose either a section missing or fastener holes through it. But it comes down to what you level of "finished" your ok with. 
I got caught up in my earlier reply since a wine room project is something I've been planning for some time.


----------



## Kraffty

I think these threads are really fun to follow. I'm not clear whether this solely a cellar or if you also plan on making it a dedicated wine making room also. Either way, it looks like a great space to start with.
Should I ask??? Where is your wife's stuff banished off to?
Mike


----------



## Johnd

We built a wine room (winemaking and storage) last year, you can check it out here if you're interested: https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/new-wine-room.52998/

The biggest concerns in this area were the ability to cool adequately and prevention of moisture / mold problems. Since you have a basement, you're north of us (we call basements swimming pools down here in Louisiana), so those may not be big issues for you.

Some folks depending upon their locale, can just put a through wall a/c unit in a room and move on, ours is a full fledged refrigeration system, making insulation and vapor barriers of paramount consideration in the construction. The room is 55F / 70%RH inside while it's 95F / 95%RH outside, nightmare for condensation and mold growth. Your thoughts about vapor barriers is dead on, and closed cell foam insulation is a great all around solution for a renovation project, plus it's ability to insulate is so much greater per inch than conventional insulation, kills two birds with one stone.

Looks like you've got a great space to start with, hope it turns out great!!!!!!!


----------



## bkisel

Oh, if I were only about 50 years younger I'd show you a wine cellar.


----------



## balatonwine

brewbush said:


> My first step would be to obviously remove everything here, it is my wife's craft/storage room.



I showed this to my wife. Who often has a similar.... uhm.... spatial arrangement <cough>disorder</cough>. And her comment?

"She for sure knows where everything is, and clearly no one built her shelves."

Pardon me if I am not here for a few days. I have a few shelves to build.....

P.S. This comment was approved by my wife.


----------



## brewbush

John, I read through your build also, great looking! I possess 10% of the carpentry and renovation skills, but I do know one who is a family friend and build my library!! I am hoping to try to get the majority of the busy work done myself since labor cost is a killer.

I have an unfinished part of the basement that I anticipate making into a combo craft room and beer/winemaking area. The reason I do not want to use this area for the wine cellar is that the ceiling is a bit lower from the support beams, there is above ducting to deal with, and walls will need to be built. Having one finished room in a larger unfinished area would feel weird since that area is on the 10 year plan to finish.

The floor I was just concerned about keeping it in a 70% humid environment, not sure if the underside needs to be sealed....or if it is already.

This project was moved forward a bit also because I like to make more wine then we are capable of drinking (10+ carboys are sitting in the hallway now) and we also enjoy wine clubs (Hall, Mayo, Signorello, Long Meadow Ranch, Hanzell, and Bravante.) Thinking about what I have in the basement I think I need to store it properly if I want it around the next 10-20 years.


----------



## Johnd

brewbush said:


> John, I read through your build also, great looking! I possess 10% of the carpentry and renovation skills, but I do know one who is a family friend and build my library!! I am hoping to try to get the majority of the busy work done myself since labor cost is a killer.
> 
> I have an unfinished part of the basement that I anticipate making into a combo craft room and beer/winemaking area. The reason I do not want to use this area for the wine cellar is that the ceiling is a bit lower from the support beams, there is above ducting to deal with, and walls will need to be built. Having one finished room in a larger unfinished area would feel weird since that area is on the 10 year plan to finish.
> 
> The floor I was just concerned about keeping it in a 70% humid environment, not sure if the underside needs to be sealed....or if it is already.
> 
> This project was moved forward a bit also because I like to make more wine then we are capable of drinking (10+ carboys are sitting in the hallway now) and we also enjoy wine clubs (Hall, Mayo, Signorello, Long Meadow Ranch, Hanzell, and Bravante.) Thinking about what I have in the basement I think I need to store it properly if I want it around the next 10-20 years.



Thank you for your kind words, it was a fun project, and for the record, I didn't do all of that myself, but I did do the design, demolition, drywall, painting, most of the carpentry, and electrical work once the panel was installed and inspected.

Don't sell yourself short, you can do more than you think with a little research and planning, may take a little extra time, but you've already waited this long!!!

As for the floor, I had similar concerns. If you have a concrete slab, the coldness will wick moisture up through the slab, so make sure you either seal the surface, or use a porous material. I went with the latter, a cement mud bed with slate on top, so it can breathe.


----------



## brewbush

Ok, 
So had a meeting with the wife. I think we may have found a better place that won't involve a retake of the "craft room"

Opposite end of basement is my current wine storage area. It involves the area under the stairs. Here is the entrance


Inside the door





Looking in and to the left





Under the stairs




And some ceiling pics













So a few questions and comments. I have my step father who can help.

1. I would stud the concrete walls, vapor barrier and insulate like normal.
2. Floor is the same as other one. Is there any harm in just leaving it alone, hoping during installation that the concrete underneath was sealed?
3. Ceiling would be easier to work with.....I can use spray insulation on the walls, but maybe just batting in the ceiling. This would help if I ever needed to get to the plumbing pipes and other runs of electrical work that is here.

4. Any opinion on the wires and plumbing you see in the ceiling? These seem to me to be able to be left alone, batting insulation, and if I need them in the future I will just have to cut the drywall to get at them?

5. Other electrical home theater equipment will be moved. 

6. The large support beam above the currently non-working wine fridge would be where the other wall will go. I will put in a 2nd door here to access the other section of this room....electrical panels, water pressure tank, some other equipement.

7. Ultimate plan would be to put a window to the left of the main door to allow a nice visual look to the wine cellar. 


What are your opinions. 

Jon


----------



## AZMDTed

Now you're into an area more like the wine storage room I built 18 months ago. I wouldn't change a thing. The concrete floor is fine, the window AC is great. In case you didn't see it in your research here's that thread:

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/small-wine-room-project.53667/

Have fun,

Ted


----------



## brewbush

Ted,
I wish I could use AC but the entire room is below grade, I don't want to vent into the rest of the finished basement (which I could do , but that might also not look the best)

My only option is I can access the ceiling from a closet upstairs near the kitchen, there are some electrical lines that run top right above the concrete blocks. I was thinking some ducts may be able to be routed in from the garage area, through the closet and into the ceiling of this area.

You do have me thinking hard about if I do seal up that ceiling, if I need to access the plumbing pipes or anything like that, I would have to bust up the insulation and ruin the vapor barrier not to mention the finished ceiling.

Edit...thinking about it, with all those lines up there, I am not sure this is a good spot to seal up. May have to craft room this project after all.


----------



## Mac60

Looks like a similar size room, I finished mine last year, all 3 walls are below grade, the inside wall I insulated. the room keeps a constant 65 air tempo and 70% humidity.










View attachment 44526
View attachment 44527


----------



## brewbush

If you had this beam in the area you were building out what would you do to seal it (it might be in the middle of the wine cellar)?

And what would you do about the metal pole smack dab in the middle of it? Can that pole be moved if I were to put 2 other poles either further out towards the end still offering support?


----------



## Ajmassa

brewbush said:


> If you had this beam in the area you were building out what would you do to seal it (it might be in the middle of the wine cellar)?



Nothing. I'd leave it exposed. And if compelled maybe clean it up and stain & urethane to match any other wood trim in the room. If the wood was ugly or jacked up then I'd wrap in nice stain grade wood and trim possibly. Maybe even get fancy with etching the family name or something fun like that. 
..Or just rock it. No bs. 



brewbush said:


> And what would you do about the metal pole smack dab in the middle of it? Can that pole be moved if I were to put 2 other poles either further out towards the end still offering support?


 
Small chance that you can. Playing with fire now! I like your optimism. Let's get some info. 

1. What is the current span from column to column, or is it just 1 column in center?
2. what's the full span of the beam?
3. is it pocketed into foundation walls? Or how is it supported other than the center column(s)?
4. is the lally column(s) filled with concrete?
5. do you know or can you tell if the column is resting on a footer poured specifically for it? (Can you make out an indentation or anything revealing a separate square or round section of concrete at the base?)
6. is the header original or was it installed after removing another load-bearing wall? I'm assuming original as it seems like a newer home. 
7. Is it possible that column is also carrying down continuous support from load-bearing on above floors?' ** if so then you could just jump back to the "exhausting the AC" issue since that column ain't movin. 
8. Ok. Bear with me here. if you were to grab the column and using your full body weight swinging around and twisting/pulling/kicking, are you able get any movement whatsoever? If so do you see the column moving independently from the header or does it end up just shaking the whole 1st floor. (This might sound ridiculous but should be a good indication. You'd be surprised how many columns aren't really holding any weight and are just thrown in at the end just because, well why not?


----------



## Redbird1

I would definitely consult an expert on the metal pole question. The beam it is supporting likely has the greatest loading in the entire house. 

As for covering the beam itself, what kind of motif are you planning for the room?


----------



## brewbush

This is the area we are going to use. As far as the pole, that will be the corner of a wall. The room will be L shaped, That far wall is 19 feet. The total area we agreed on is 228 square feet,

The metal pole I will just incorporate into the corner of the new wall, I will stud out with 2x4s. I am planning on closed cell foam for insulation so no need for 2x6.

For the ceiling it is pretty deep. Nails are exposed all over which is why I am leery of putting up vapor barrier correctly without holes. How deep do I ask the installer to spray the foam or do I pre-stuff the area with something to help decrease the amount of insulation I need to pay for?

For the beam this will extend through the cellar area, the ceiling will be about this beam. I guess I was assuming that it would need a vapor barrier as well, but from the sounds of it I can leave it exposed in the humidity without issue?

We spent today cleaning out the area, will post pictures soon.





1. What is the current span from column to column, or is it just 1 column in center?
Just one column in the center. seems to be part of the concrete floor and wedged in and there are 2 nails attaching it to the beam.
There are 3 beams like this in the basement. The poles are "somewhat" in the middle of each beam.

2. what's the full span of the beam?
19 feet

3. is it pocketed into foundation walls? Or how is it supported other than the center column(s)?
It rests on both sides on the concrete foundation.

4. is the lally column(s) filled with concrete?
Have to google that one....


5. do you know or can you tell if the column is resting on a footer poured specifically for it? (Can you make out an indentation or anything revealing a separate square or round section of concrete at the base?)

Not that I can tell.

6. is the header original or was it installed after removing another load-bearing wall? I'm assuming original as it seems like a newer home.

1999, just was kept as a workshop by the previous owner. He was a DIYer that I am slowly finding out over the last 5 years I lived there that he knew enough to be dangerous.

7. Is it possible that column is also carrying down continuous support from load-bearing on above floors?' ** if so then you could just jump back to the "exhausting the AC" issue since that column ain't movin.
Will be in the wall, I think I solved my issue.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Nothing. I'd leave it exposed. And if compelled maybe clean it up and stain & urethane to match any other wood trim in the room. If the wood was ugly or jacked up then I'd wrap in nice stain grade wood and trim possibly. Maybe even get fancy with etching the family name or something fun like that.
> ..Or just rock it. No bs.
> 
> 
> 
> Small chance that you can. Playing with fire now! I like your optimism. Let's get some info.
> 
> 1. What is the current span from column to column, or is it just 1 column in center?
> 2. what's the full span of the beam?
> 3. is it pocketed into foundation walls? Or how is it supported other than the center column(s)?
> 4. is the lally column(s) filled with concrete?
> 5. do you know or can you tell if the column is resting on a footer poured specifically for it? (Can you make out an indentation or anything revealing a separate square or round section of concrete at the base?)
> 6. is the header original or was it installed after removing another load-bearing wall? I'm assuming original as it seems like a newer home.
> 7. Is it possible that column is also carrying down continuous support from load-bearing on above floors?' ** if so then you could just jump back to the "exhausting the AC" issue since that column ain't movin.
> 8. Ok. Bear with me here. if you were to grab the column and using your full body weight swinging around and twisting/pulling/kicking, are you able get any movement whatsoever? If so do you see the column moving independently from the header or does it end up just shaking the whole 1st floor. (This might sound ridiculous but should be a good indication. You'd be surprised how many columns aren't really holding any weight and are just thrown in at the end just because, well why not?




Brother, I was trying to one up you but I can't. You hit everything I would have thought of.


----------



## Ajmassa

Lol. Nice Fred. I'm glad you chimed in as I've been 90% commercial for a a while now. I enjoyed residential. 
Lally (lolly?)column/support pole. The hollow pole. If it is filled with concrete it is likely on a footer. That's all that meant. 
But that point is now moot anyway. 

Just tell the company what r value you want and they give it. I think 2 inches = typical r-13. Diff spray companies may handle it differently. That's an easy one to ask over the phone though. And the ceiling is more for insulation and sound than vapor anyway. I really don't think nails coming through would be an issue. I guess it depends on the AC setup. Or just grab those nippers and get cutting! Seriously any prep work u do for anything anytime will always benefit you. 
I really do love this aspect. Can't ya tell?  The brainstorming/problemsolving and putting a plan together.


----------



## brewbush

Question about permits:
My basement is finished otherwise. Pool table room and theater, craft room (junk room). This area is on the end of my house and is basically a 45 x 25 foot area.

Since there are permits (I assume) for the rest of the basement do I need any for this section?
If so, would you? I love paying my taxes.........


----------



## sour_grapes

brewbush said:


> Question about permits:
> My basement is finished otherwise. Pool table room and theater, craft room (junk room). This area is on the end of my house and is basically a 45 x 25 foot area.
> 
> Since there are permits (I assume) for the rest of the basement do I need any for this section?
> If so, would you? I love paying my taxes.........




Not sure I am following you.... permits are not for _places_ -- they are for _projects._ That is (to cite an extreme case), let's say you pulled a permit to put in one electrical outlet; the work was done and the job inspected. Then, 2 weeks later, you decide you want a 2nd outlet 2 feet away, you would have to pull another permit and have that job inspected upon completion. Does that help?


----------



## brewbush

Yes, that makes sense.
Thanks


----------



## mainshipfred

It seems to me, with the exception of an outlet or 2 and maybe a sink, you are just doing finishes. I wouldn't pull a permit.


----------



## Ajmassa

25x45 cold room cellar ?!! 1125 sq ft ? That's a small house !


----------



## brewbush

Ajmassa5983 said:


> 25x45 cold room cellar ?!! 1125 sq ft ? That's a small house !



that's the unfinished part total area. This area is also irregular so it is less square footage then that. The whole place is going to be wine cellar, brewing room/area with place to relax and smoke a cigar, and then a place for the exercise equipment.

Almost have partial area cleaned out. Will be heading to store for concrete floor sealer/vapor barrier and waterproofing paint for the concrete walls.


----------



## Kraffty

Nothing like a good work out after a few cigars and wine.
Looking forward the the pictures and progress reports, that's a really nice area to work with.
Mike


----------



## brewbush

Starting in next couple days to seal walls and basement. Patch up holes and cracks.


----------



## JohnT

OK, lots of good suggestions, but I have one question for @brewbush ....

Tell us just HOW you convinced your wife to give up her craft room????


----------



## brewbush

"It was for the greater good"
"This room will now get more use"
"I can put your stuff into the unfinished area where there is more natural light"
so......she won anyway =P


----------



## brewbush

A couple more days and the waterproofing paint will be done.

Had to rerun my power vent pipe that originally ran across the ceiling out to where my dryer vent is venting outside. Frees up majority of the ceiling.




The remainder of the area will be a sitting area, brewing area with closet to keep all my random carboys out of sight. And the opposite end will be the exercise room.


Question: The Drylock paint is a bear to work with.....so far one coat. I am planning to have spray foam insulation put in after the walls are up. Any need for a 2nd coat? The spray foam should be enough of a moisture barrier....probably didnt need the paint to begin with?


----------



## mainshipfred

If you are using closed cell you are correct it was not necessary as it is a vapor barrier. Extra protection never hurts though. Open cell on the other hand is not a vapor barrier. Going to be a nice space.


----------



## brewbush

Question about the door

Any reason why I could not use a exterior patio door as a wine room entrance? Pricing out some of the "wine doors" online they seem a bit pricey. Would something with glass from Anderson be sufficient?


----------



## Ajmassa

Those frames aren’t really made to be the only door in an opening. Just installed within an existing doorframe. 
You could frame the jamb in a way to accept it, but not very ideal. More work to save $ on material. Probably a headache to case out with trim without looking funky too. 
BUT... that doesn’t mean it won’t look right or can’t be done. Just gotta account for a few things when framing the wall and building the jamb.
And would you really be happy with a vinyl storm door with closers as your cellar door?


----------



## brewbush

About 95% done with framing.




Couple questions:
Cooler: I was torn between the Whisperkool ceiling unit and the units that attach to the wall. I think because of lower price I will be doing the wall mounted unit which has the evaporator and the outside condenser. The manual says for the condenser voltage is 230/208, amp max 11, fuse min 15, wire size 12-2. And the evaporator is voltage 208/240, 38 watts, fuse min 15, wire size 14-2.

I have done some googling, I am assuming I need a double pole breaker 220V for both, and that I would be safe with 20amp? However I thought for some reason that the wall evaporator only needs 110V? Especially if they are mentioning 14 gauge wire? And I am pretty sure the outside condenser is 220V, but only 12 gauge wire? I was thinking 8 gauge would be better option?



Lighting (in general)
For the lighting in the wine area specifically I need air tight and IC rated. I have found some can lights that fit this, but for LED lights the prices seem a bit much. 
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Lightin...on/N-5yc1vZc7p1Z2bctomZ1z0ufhyZ1z10h5c?NCNI-5

I have also found these which seem to fit the bill, I assume I can use a retrofit LED module in them
https://www.pegasuslighting.com/new...nstruction-housing-for-recessed-lighting.html

Also these which may also work
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Halo-New-C...-Housing-Common-4-in-Actual-4-375-in/50149866

What lights have you put in your rooms?

And also what lights would you choose for the main basement area?


----------



## mainshipfred

If I'm reading this correctly you are referring to a split system. This will require a professional to charge the system and probably run the lineset. You may want to consider a self contained unit.


----------



## brewbush

My friend is the HVAC installer. We are trying to figure out what wiring/electricity to run.

The area is about 1800 cubic feet. A self contained unit won't be able to cool that area. Plus the walls are concrete block that is partial below grade.


----------



## Johnd

brewbush said:


> About 95% done with framing.
> View attachment 45794
> View attachment 45795
> 
> 
> Couple questions:
> Cooler: I was torn between the Whisperkool ceiling unit and the units that attach to the wall. I think because of lower price I will be doing the wall mounted unit which has the evaporator and the outside condenser. The manual says for the condenser voltage is 230/208, amp max 11, fuse min 15, wire size 12-2. And the evaporator is voltage 208/240, 38 watts, fuse min 15, wire size 14-2.
> 
> I have done some googling, I am assuming I need a double pole breaker 220V for both, and that I would be safe with 20amp? However I thought for some reason that the wall evaporator only needs 110V? Especially if they are mentioning 14 gauge wire? And I am pretty sure the outside condenser is 220V, but only 12 gauge wire? I was thinking 8 gauge would be better option?
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting (in general)
> For the lighting in the wine area specifically I need air tight and IC rated. I have found some can lights that fit this, but for LED lights the prices seem a bit much.
> https://www.homedepot.com/b/Lightin...on/N-5yc1vZc7p1Z2bctomZ1z0ufhyZ1z10h5c?NCNI-5
> 
> I have also found these which seem to fit the bill, I assume I can use a retrofit LED module in them
> https://www.pegasuslighting.com/new...nstruction-housing-for-recessed-lighting.html
> 
> Also these which may also work
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Halo-New-C...-Housing-Common-4-in-Actual-4-375-in/50149866
> 
> What lights have you put in your rooms?
> 
> And also what lights would you choose for the main basement area?



I also installed a split type system, but ducted. My condenser was fed 208, and transformed / fed the evap in the attic. Yours sounds like it needs two feeds. Your schematics will tell the tale. Yes, they are two pole breakers, min size for each is 15, you could use 20’s, but not much bigger, and it’s always ok to use larger wire. 

I found a cool, barrel hoop fixture for my room, installed LED bulbs in it. Rest of the room is lit by LED light strips, all concealed in preplanned cavities. All lighting is on dimmers. You can check them out in the link on first page of your thread.


----------



## mainshipfred

Your friend is a plus. For the electric a watt=volt amp so W=VA or A=W/V If your evaporator is 38 watts 38/230=.17 amps. Seems low but if that is what it says 14/2 is more then enough.


----------



## brewbush

As an update, spray foam to be installed beginning of march. So now working on drywall. Lighting and electrical are done. This is going slow since I am converting the entire unfinished part of my basement into functional space. 

One quick question on drywall, Is there any issue with using a product such as Densglass sheathing as the board in the wine room? It has better moisture resistance. I wasnt sure if there were any chemicals in that product I may not know about?


----------



## Ajmassa

brewbush said:


> One quick question on drywall, Is there any issue with using a product such as Densglass sheathing as the board in the wine room? It has better moisture resistance. I wasnt sure if there were any chemicals in that product I may not know about?



Don’t know about the chemicals in it. But definitely way overkill. Densglass is strictly exterior behind brick or drive-it walls. Waterproofing and spray insulation with green board is more than enough. 
Plus it’s hell on earth cutting. Itchy for days.


----------



## mainshipfred

You will probably have to skim the entire sheet. It's not as smooth as drywall.


----------



## Ajmassa

Great point Fred. Would likely create more hassle than any extra benefit. Also thicker than typical wallboard. Making for funky wall thickness if ordering any prehung door units. 
But to b honest I’m unfamiliar with how much moisture a cold room would actually produce. But even in aquatic fitness rooms (pool within tight quarters) greenboard and vapor barrier was the extent.


----------



## Johnd

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Great point Fred. Would likely create more hassle than any extra benefit. Also thicker than typical wallboard. Making for funky wall thickness if ordering any prehung door units.
> But to b honest I’m unfamiliar with how much moisture a cold room would actually produce. But even in aquatic fitness rooms (pool within tight quarters) greenboard and vapor barrier was the extent.



There is. DensGlas board available that doesn’t have the fibrous covering on it, finishes just like drywall, we use it in commercial applications in moisture areas all of the time, no worries. You can also consider using MR boards, also for wet areas, it also has good moisture and mold resistance, I used it in my wine room, it’s usually purple or green in color.


----------



## brewbush

Great, thanks for the input. Will stick with regular green boards.

This area is heated, at least I had some ducts placed that tied into the main floor ventilation. Everything was balanced. 
Would you still put insulation between the floor joists in the ceiling of the basement? If so, would you just do a normal pink batting that I will be using on some of the interior walls?


----------



## brewbush

Here are some updated pictures

Had 1/2 of drywall done. I divided my unfinished basement into a large closet to store wine and beer making items where I can double as a small work room for storage, transferring, and even cheesemaking. 

The large room will be a sitting area. Couches ordered. 

On one side I will have my exercise room. Rubber flooring. 

The other is my wine room. 

The blue door is an odd shaped 3x3 corner in the foundation that will be a cigar humidor. 

Next step is March 8 on schedule for spray foam insulation. Then 2nd half of drywall to be done.


----------



## Johnd

brewbush said:


> Here are some updated pictures
> 
> Had 1/2 of drywall done. I divided my unfinished basement into a large closet to store wine and beer making items where I can double as a small work room for storage, transferring, and even cheesemaking.
> 
> The large room will be a sitting area. Couches ordered.
> 
> On one side I will have my exercise room. Rubber flooring.
> 
> The other is my wine room.
> 
> The blue door is an odd shaped 3x3 corner in the foundation that will be a cigar humidor.
> 
> Next step is March 8 on schedule for spray foam insulation. Then 2nd half of drywall to be done.
> 
> View attachment 46795
> View attachment 46796
> View attachment 46797
> View attachment 46798
> View attachment 46799
> View attachment 46800



Sounds like a solid plan with lots of venues, and looking good!!


----------



## JohnT

brewbush said:


> The blue door is an odd shaped 3x3 corner in the foundation that will be a cigar humidor.



That sound you hear is about 100 winemakers slapping their foreheads saying "I FORGOT TO PUT IN A HUMIDOR!!!!".


----------



## JohnT

Seriously.. The best feature is the double doors to the outside! Looks like it opens at ground level. I can not tell you how important that is (being able to wheel things in and out)!!!!


----------



## wrongway

What a awesome project!


----------



## meadmaker1

Dont move the post.
Refer to building plan or an engineer
If the post is original to the structure, it most likly sits on a pad deeper than the depth of the floor. Moving it would require cutting concrete and pouring new support pads , and spacing would need to be calculated based on what is being supported and span rating of the beam.
Perhaps you could turn it into a bottle tree or maybe build a small stage around it.
Lol.


----------



## wrongway

I must agree with meadmaker1. That post is supporting your upstairs froor. My basement has two of them running the length of the house.
Wish I could get rid of them but the engineer said the alternative would be quit expensive!


----------



## Ajmassa

Keep reading through the thread. He ended up burying the post into the wall and leaving as is.


----------



## brewbush

So I have finally gotten the rooms 99% done. I still have to fill nail holes and get paint off of where it shouldnt be, recaulk some areas. Otherwise completely done and in use!!

Here is my brewing and winemaking corner, still not fully cleaned up but eventually. =)









My cigar area. I just put a window fan in and turn on the air purifier. Thought about a smoke eater install but didn't want to make any more holes in the brick outside for exhaust vents. 











My to-be cigar closet. This years project. I will pick up mahogany for the walls and put up cedar shelves. This design is still a work in progress.


----------



## brewbush

Here is my brewing closet. A little narrow but functional for how the basement was shaped. 








And my wine room, it holds 2500-2900 bottles. I just went with much larger then I would probably ever need, but I do not need to ever think about expanding!


----------



## brewbush

And the exercise room. The elliptical and treadmill have beer holders, I cant ask for much more.


----------



## mainshipfred

Very nice but I don't see a beer, wine glass or a cigar holder on the treadmill or universal. What's up with that!


----------



## Johnd

Wine, cigars, flat screen, leather couches, you really had me til that silly exercise crap..............LOL. 

Looks really nice, great job!! Hope you enjoy the it every chance you get!!!


----------



## Chuck E

Where's the Bar Be Que? Looks OUTSTANDING!


----------



## SethF

All really, really, nice.

Cooling?

Humidification?

Sorry if I missed it.

Seth


----------



## bstnh1

Very nice! Makes mine look like a corner in a dumpster!!!


----------



## Rodney

Wow that looks great..
So when's the wine sip and exercise taking place ?


----------



## brewbush

SethF said:


> All really, really, nice.
> 
> Cooling?
> 
> Humidification?
> 
> Sorry if I missed it.
> 
> Seth



I got the Winezone ductless split cooler from Winecellarinnovations.
For humidity I have a 4 gallon evaporative unit in one corner which only needs fillups every month or so. And the smaller black ultrasonic one in the opposite corner set on its lowest setting. Keeps it 65-75% and really only have to think about it weekly to make sure the smaller one doesnt run out of water. 

I had closed cell spray foam to insulate the room and it really was a fantastic decision. The main unit runs very occasionally and it keeps the temp at 55 perfectly.


----------



## Boatboy24

Beautiful storage area. All of it, actually. But I really love that storage area.


----------



## Tom Martin

brewbush said:


> I got the Winezone ductless split cooler from Winecellarinnovations.
> For humidity I have a 4 gallon evaporative unit in one corner which only needs fillups every month or so. And the smaller black ultrasonic one in the opposite corner set on its lowest setting. Keeps it 65-75% and really only have to think about it weekly to make sure the smaller one doesnt run out of water.
> 
> I had closed cell spray foam to insulate the room and it really was a fantastic decision. The main unit runs very occasionally and it keeps the temp at 55 perfectly.



Do you have an Ink-Bird or other controller for the humidity level or do the units just run all the time?


----------



## brewbush

I have an ink bird on the evaporative cooler. The other one I just leave at it's lowest settting.


----------



## SethF

brewbush said:


> I got the Winezone ductless split cooler from Winecellarinnovations.
> For humidity I have a 4 gallon evaporative unit in one corner which only needs fillups every month or so. And the smaller black ultrasonic one in the opposite corner set on its lowest setting. Keeps it 65-75% and really only have to think about it weekly to make sure the smaller one doesnt run out of water.
> 
> I had closed cell spray foam to insulate the room and it really was a fantastic decision. The main unit runs very occasionally and it keeps the temp at 55 perfectly.



What did the cooling unit run you?

Where are you located?

Too cold in Syracuse for a split.

My new cellar is insulated with double layers of 2" RMAX. The portable AC (11000 BTU) keeps it at 55 easily.

I just installed a 6 gal evaporative unit as well. I think I may loop the drainage from the AC into that. I want to setup an autofill, but it may not be worth it.

I will post some shots of my new cellar as soon as I can get my act together.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

im in process of making a wine closet, hardest thing so far has been my house being built in the 60s doesn't have a 90 angle in it anywhere, and finding a straight stud at home depot is near impossible...


----------



## mainshipfred

Without getting too technical straight studs are always easier but nails will straighten out a stud. You can always go with metal studs you just have to use screws instead of nails.


----------



## bstnh1

porkchopmessiah said:


> im in process of making a wine closet, hardest thing so far has been my house being built in the 60s doesn't have a 90 angle in it anywhere, and finding a straight stud at home depot is near impossible...



If you dig long enough and deep enough you can find straight studs at HD or Lowes. I have better luck at Lowes. But when you get them home, nail them up as fast as possible to prevent warping and bowing unless they are perfectly dry.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

im using the studs for verticle supports tied into the floor joists in my basement in a u shape around the door of the closet, the actual shelving is 3/4 pine I used a 3in hole saw on and cut down the middle...got the led lighting today, hopefully will hold about 18 cases when done.. the pictures show my progress...its slow going bc my wife doesnt like the smell of stain and acrylic with my five yr old (I kinda enjoy it)


----------



## wrongway

Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## brewbush

SethF said:


> What did the cooling unit run you?
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> Too cold in Syracuse for a split.
> 
> My new cellar is insulated with double layers of 2" RMAX. The portable AC (11000 BTU) keeps it at 55 easily.
> 
> I just installed a 6 gal evaporative unit as well. I think I may loop the drainage from the AC into that. I want to setup an autofill, but it may not be worth it.
> 
> I will post some shots of my new cellar as soon as I can get my act together.



I am near Frederick Maryland
The cooler runs around $4500 when sales are running. Now this is the largest they offer and is good for rooms up to 3500cf. I decided to spend more up front for a larger unit so it doesn't have to run as often. So far I have not seen any significant increase in electric bills. In fact the basement area I had the spray insulation done on all out side walls instead of the foam board insulation. The wine room was put in extra thick on the walls and ceiling. I painted some areas of the bare concrete with Drylock when I was prepping the are but the spray insulation doubled as a vapor barrier as well. 

My wife comments that the basement is warmer then the upstairs with all the windows and doors and the section of the house above the new finished part of the basement is warmer too. Best insulation decision, worth every penny.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Progress is slow, but the main shelving is almost done, added led strip lighting on the backside to help light up the glass...still need to make each part 1 at a time from the arching of the verticle supports changing width of each shelf..
All in all I'm happy..not really fancy but it'll be functional and still look nice when I'm done I think


----------



## mainshipfred

porkchopmessiah said:


> Progress is slow, but the main shelving is almost done, added led strip lighting on the backside to help light up the glass...still need to make each part 1 at a time from the arching of the verticle supports changing width of each shelf..
> All in all I'm happy..not really fancy but it'll be functional and still look nice when I'm done I think



I'd call it more then functional, looks very nice.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

porkchopmessiah said:


> Progress is slow, but the main shelving is almost done, added led strip lighting on the backside to help light up the glass...still need to make each part 1 at a time from the arching of the verticle supports changing width of each shelf..
> All in all I'm happy..not really fancy but it'll be functional and still look nice when I'm done I think


Probably shouldnt be testing the structural integrity with good wine, but I wanted to see how the back lighting looked on the different bottles


----------



## gorillla68

Brewbush... love the style for your wine cellar and racks. I just got myself a book "The Homebuilt Winery" which as a ton of wine equipment to make, including racks for a cellar so it should keep me busy


----------



## pete1325

I built my wine room a few years ago, it was a winter project. it's a bit messy in these pics but normally always clean. My slop sink is just around the corner, outside of the room but close enough. The room is a 12' x 18' area. It's my little get away when I need to take a break from the world. I need to start bottling soon since we start making wine in September


----------

